# Dealer Meet to view V6 TT



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Chaps,

testing the waters.....If a central(ish) dealer like Wayside were able to host an open day for us to turn up and oooogle at a V6 TT.......how many of you would be up for that?

Possibly test drive it but that may be hard to organise.
please post your interest as I am negotiating and would like to be able to give approx. numbers.

Could make a nice TT meet as well, someone must know some decent cruising roads up there

What do you think?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Count me in! ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yes please WAK - especially if we can test drive ;D ;D


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes please, I'm up for it ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Me 2!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I say yay at the moment, but of course I'll have to ask the boss. :-[


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Yep Wak I'd be game.

I know that HR Owen were going to organise something for the club too. They were going to call me and let me know.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> I say yay at the moment, but of course I'll have to ask the boss. Â :-[


Dito 8)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Love to, but...

where's Wayside?! :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Yep Wak I'd be game.
> 
> I know that HR Owen were going to organise something for the club too. They were going to call me and let me know.


Really? But why organise something?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Ooooh yes please, count me in for a defo on that. Would be good for a meet too. MK is great with those roundabouts ;D.

Graham


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Love to, but...
> 
> where's Wayside?! Â :-/


Milton Keynes, hertfordshire? :-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Cool , plenty of interest..I'll see what they say.

Maybe a bit early to set a date but I've been told the sales manager is away until Monday so I'll update you all next week.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Really? But why organise something?


Sorry Wak, don't mean to hijack the thread... merely responding to Vlastan...

Vlastan, whilst sorting out my current purchase, I suggested that they do a deal for the TTOC. The branch staff thought it a good idea and would talk to their group marketing manager who will put together a deal for the TTOC which would give our members benefits across the HR Owen group. The benefits could include discounts and previews to new launches including the V6. They were to sort this out over the next few weeks. If I hear anything more I will keep folks updated.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Milton Keynes, hertfordshire? :-/


Cheers m8.

In that case, count me in, dependant on the date.


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

Milton Keynes, is in Bucks. Wayside Audi is South of the center and easy to get to off the A5. Wayside VW next door and a plethora of DIY stores nearby for those who need an excuse to get out to buy that screw you need to fix that shelf for him/her indoors. :

Oh count me in WAK, thanks.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Yep - I'll be there 
Had a thought - why not talk to Paul (ScoTT*y*) and see if he can persuade Audi UK to do a special viewing for us at Audi HQ ??

The serious lack of parking at Wayside may be a problem :-/


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Milton Keynes, is in Bucks. Wayside Audi is South of the center and easy to get to off the A5. Wayside VW next door and a plethora of DIY stores nearby for those who need an excuse to get out to buy that screw you need to fix that shelf for him/her indoors. Â :
> 
> Oh count me in WAK, thanks.


cheers for that jac... doh :-[


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Yep - I'll be there
> Had a thought - why not talk to Paul (ScoTT*y*) and see if he can persuade Audi UK to do a special viewing for us at Audi HQ ??
> 
> The serious lack of parking at Wayside may be a problem Â :-/


Already an option and the Scottster is already looking into it!


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

I'll be interested! Only one problem I can see... Most of us would probably want a test drive of it (to try that DSG 'box ) - and if there are too many of us, that might not be viable...

How about 10-person sessions? So if we have 25 people, then we do it over 3 days, so that we can all get at least a 10-15min drive, without the others waiting so long (max 2hrs30mins, if you happen to be number 10 - and if there is food, etc, then it might be worth it?). Considering that Audi want a large percentage of existing owners to make the switch, I can see them doing it - especially Wayside Audi, who like to make exceptions and special arrangements, being one of the only independent dealers around!

Thanks

Shash.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Count me in 

Shash, what do you mean by your comment " being one of the only independent dealers around! " as I thought all dealers were independent or am I missing something?

Norman


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I thought we'd see if we have a meet with say 5-6 test drive sessions then pull names out of a hat. If the dealer is willing! :-/


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

LOL! I, for one, definately want a test drive of the new model, simply to try the Ferrari-beating DSG 'box... I think a lot of people might get upset if they dont get a test drive - especially since we'll be driving quite a way (I myself will be doing 60-70 miles, and you'll probably be doing a little more!). At the end of the day, the two major modifications (V6 and DSG) both NEED a test drive to see in action... If it were just cosmetic changes (which, to be honest, arent really major on this car), then I can understand, but the drivetrain modifications are the most interesting factor - and you cant really see that standing still... 

Shash.


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Forgot to add...

Norman: Wayside are not part of a large dealership chain, like HR Owen, Alan Day, etc, and are thus completely independent. That's why they are so much more happy with modified cars (i.e. they dont invalidate your warranty), and they have their own AmD-modified cars as demo's! In fact, you can get Wayside to be the middle-man between AmD and yourself, thus 'validating' the modifications. Of course, any warranty work would have to be carried out at Wayside, as other dealers wont support Wayside's point of view (altho there are others that will), but I think it's excellent. They are also the only dealer that would give me a discount on my new TTR 14 months ago 

Shash.

PS - sorry for the slight hijack!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Shash,

By independent you meant that they are not part of a chain of dealers!

But so is Ipswich Audi for example that is a stand alone dealer and is not happy about mods.

So I guess that this is a decision that Wayside has taken and not common among "independent" dealers


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes please, always count TTotal in ! When though ? ?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Yes please, always count TTotal in ! When though ? ?


When?....this is like the meaning of life....how about on 42.42.4242......  ;D

I'm still enquiring and it is dependant on :-

When the dealer will have a demonstration V6
He may have V6's all sold for while!
If he has a Demo V6 will he let us test drive it and rack up some mileage on it?

So really the dealer will set a date and we'll have to show up.....i'll let you know when I get some response!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Wak and I have spoken about this and we're going for the dual pronged attack approach.

I'm waiting on the nod from Audi UK. I'm unsure about drives but since the plan was to get the ex-press cars, the mileage shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Wak and I have spoken about this and we're going for the dual pronged attack approach.
> 
> I'm waiting on the nod from Audi UK. I'm unsure about drives but since the plan was to get the ex-press cars, the mileage shouldn't be an issue.


I'd be keen. My dealer has also promised me an early viewing/test drive, on the basis that I'm his only private customer with 2 TT's


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> I'd be keen. My dealer has also promised me an early viewing/test drive, on the basis that I'm his only private customer with 2 TT's


B3VES, guess you call them Peter and Paul eh ? :


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I'd like to come, would need to be on a weekend though


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> B3VES, guess you call them Peter and Paul eh ? Â :


LOL, no I'm not that sentimental, more like 'The Coupe' and 'The Roadster'.

I reckon a car has to get to at least 10 years old before it's worthy of a name, until then they are still 'product'.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Do'nt suppose anybody knows if their be a V6 at the March champagne trip if so what's the chance of getting my arse in it?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I'd be interested too!
Would need a big car park were ever it is by the volume of response.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Do'nt suppose anybody knows if their be a V6 at the March champagne trip if so what's the chance of getting my arse in it?


I guess that would depend on how big your arse is?

Sorry, couldn't resist ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Do'nt suppose anybody knows if their be a V6 at the March champagne trip if so what's the chance of getting my arse in it?


Check out the information I posted here (HINT - the bit at the botton in bold and big font!)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> LOL, no I'm not that sentimental, more like 'The Coupe' and 'The Roadster'.
> 
> I reckon a car has to get to at least 10 years old before it's worthy of a name, until then they are still 'product'.


No...that was for when you need TT parts..you can rob Peter to ...oh never mind :-[


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> No...that was for when you need TT parts..you can rob Peter to ...oh never mind Â :-[


Ah, I geddit now. Duh, slow on the uptake - too much bad acid as a kid


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Thanks scoTTy a bit too subtle for me guess that's a big yes then!


----------

